# Thanks!



## FrankZ

In response to several member requests, Discuss Cooking will be getting a new feature to let other members know you appreciate their posts.  This should happen this week.  

We will be adding a feature for Thanks.  There will be a button in the post, next to Quote that says Thanks.  When you click this button you can say thank you to another member for the post and leave your own personal comment.

This feature will replace the older "Reputation" feature.  The Thanks feature is a more positive and visible system for members to express their appreciation for your contributions.  You will be able to view the comments in your User CP and, if you like receive a PM when you receive a Thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

No more karma points!?!?!?  I'll still be able to cash in my points, right?


----------



## GB

Good point Andy. I have over ten million points to use. That should at least buy me a free month on DC.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> Good point Andy. I have over ten million points to use. That should at least buy me a free month on DC.



I was looking for a couple of airline tickets.

...or cash.


----------



## Zhizara

You'll need to talk to Peggy about cashing in your points.  Good Luck!


----------



## GB

Awesome Zhizara


----------



## pacanis

I think Peggy is working for Verizon Wireless now.


----------



## Zhizara

GB said:


> Awesome Zhizara



Thanks, GB.  I just couldn't resist.


----------



## spork

I just got off the phone with Peggy.  He's sending me a new toaster for signing up to DC's new premium Thanks Plan!  My rep points are being rolled-over.  Yay!  LOL


----------



## FrankZ

You need to hurry, right now we have a special 2fer on exchanging points for rewards.. limited time only, this offer can not be combined with other offers, no reproductions, all models over 18, no animals were harmed in the filming of this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peggy converted my points to his account...


----------



## Andy M.

HEY!  Someone stole all my karma.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> HEY! Someone stole all my karma.


 
Yeah, I noticed mine was gone earlier 
So is the Karma balance/icon.
Now, when they get the like button working, I guess we get to hit the Like button then send the recipient a PM with the usual short message as to why  Cool


----------



## forty_caliber

One Adam-12 One Adam-12 see the man.  Reporting Grand-Theft Karma.  Other thefts reported in immediate area proceed with caution.


----------



## kadesma

Send that officer this way my karma is gone too.. sob, sob all that hard work for karma points'kades


----------



## spork

Have I been demoted to an insect in the next life?
LOL, I'm make it a point to work the new Thanks! button to make it a success.


----------



## Alix

OK, I currently have nothing but a report button. And frankly, I'm a little irritated to lose my rep comments. I don't much care about the points or anything like that, but I liked to see the comments folks made and they are all gone now. 

That was an unpleasant side effect. No thanks on that one.


----------



## spork

Alix was the first to give me a rep.  *hugs* I miss your comment; it encouraged me to stay engaged at DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Geez...Peggy was SERIOUS!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Alix said:


> OK, I currently have nothing but a report button. And frankly, I'm a little irritated to lose my rep comments. I don't much care about the points or anything like that, but I liked to see the comments folks made and they are all gone now.
> 
> That was an unpleasant side effect. No thanks on that one.



plus one 

Oh well. . .so, when does the "Thank you" feature come into effect?


----------



## Alix

spork said:


> Alix was the first to give me a rep.  *hugs* I miss your comment; it encouraged me to stay engaged at DC.



Thanks spork. I miss all the comments on mine too. They reminded me of folks I don't see all the time around here. I'm glad you stuck around, and glad too that I was a part of that. I'd miss you! *hugs back*


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> HEY!  Someone stole all my karma.



Probably Peggy.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> OK, I currently have nothing but a report button. And frankly, I'm a little irritated to lose my rep comments. I don't much care about the points or anything like that, but I liked to see the comments folks made and they are all gone now.
> 
> That was an unpleasant side effect. No thanks on that one.


 
I too will miss glancing at my karma comments and seeing Princess Fiona calling me a smart aleck


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GB said:


> Good point Andy. I have over ten million points to use. That should at least buy me a free month on DC.


 
I was going to cash mine in for a virtual Porsche Carrera GT that was to be used to cruise down and visit you.  I was thinking we'd break our the virtual BBQ and have a virtual day, doin' nothin but fisin', and cookin' and relaxin' with beverages of choice.  

Then, I was gonna pick up BT and we'd all go to mudbug's old hot tub and refurbish it for her.  Woulda been a great day.  

Peggy tried to convert my points intop the virtual cash for the virtual porsce.  She ended up sending them to that blonde lady who got so frustrated with her  when transfering her call to the genius manager..

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> HEY!  Someone stole all my karma.




Go on, come clean.. you know you traded all your points in for that Elboian Frazzlesmasher.


----------



## forty_caliber

I'm getting one of those new  Ronco Yogurt squooshers that comes with a free berry masher.  

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I too will miss glancing at my karma comments and seeing Princess Fiona calling me a smart aleck



It's typed with lurv!  Did I really say, "aleck"?!?  I'm sure I used a different word


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's typed with lurv! Did I really say, "aleck"?!? I'm sure I used a different word


 
Hah! You probably typed a different word, but it got filtered


----------



## PattY1

Zhizara said:


> You'll need to talk to Peggy about cashing in your points.  Good Luck!



Who is Peggy?


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> Who is Peggy?



Please hold.  Transferring.

A popular US TV commercial based on the difficulty of getting cash back/prizes from your current credit card program.  Peggy (male, from somewhere overseas) passes off all calls he gets to others in the boiler room, and then hangs up, leaving the caller very frustrated.

Figured it might be confusing to some, especially members who don't live in the US.


----------



## pacanis

Peggy -- Transfer - Discover Card Commercial - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Peggy -- Transfer - Discover Card Commercial - YouTube



Excellent!

I like the current one too.  You got points, then you get credits.  Then you get tokens.  Which can be traded in for....


----------



## pacanis

It's a good series of commercials. Like the Caveman Geico commercials was.


----------



## Dawgluver

What's funny is I never know what they're advertising!


----------



## PattY1

Dawgluver said:


> Please hold.  Transferring.
> 
> A popular US TV commercial based on the difficulty of getting cash back/prizes from your current credit card program.  Peggy (male, from somewhere overseas) passes off all calls he gets to others in the boiler room, and then hangs up, leaving the caller very frustrated.
> 
> Figured it might be confusing to some, especially members who don't live in the US.



Oh, I get it now. I live in the USA. I just didn't make the connection.


----------



## TATTRAT

pacanis said:


> It's a good series of commercials. Like the Caveman Geico commercials was.



I like those new ones, with the Mayhem guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love Mayhem, he is so funny!  The new one with him as the BlindSpot...cracks me up!


----------



## pacanis

The new one with the blind spot wigs me out, lol.
Waaaay too realistic.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I never liked the caveman ones, but I love the new ones where the "announcer" ask a question...like "Is the pen really mightier than the sword"....but this one is my all-time favorite. 

Piggy - GEICO Commercial - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yes!  The piggy!!!


----------



## spork

There was another one went something like, "Does a ten pound bag of flour make a really big biscuit?"  I thought about using it for a DC sig...  cuz I can't bake, didn't really know the answer, and would feel prouder than the flour-covered kid in the commercial if I made one that big.


----------



## pacanis

Is that Wilson on your spork, Spork?


----------



## spork

yup, nothing gets by you, pacanis!
I thought it also looked orange, sorta scary, appropriate for halloween.


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> What's funny is I never know what they're advertising!



I've noticed that too.  Lots of commercials catch your attention, but don't tell you what they are advertising until the end, and usually have absolutely nothing to do with the video.  It's counter productive as I've already hit the mute button, well before the end of the commercial.


----------



## Andy M.

All the "Peggy" jokes aside.  I was quite happy with the recently deleted karma or reputation function and, as a member, see no need for it to be replaced.  I've seen the "like" functionality on another forum and don't see it as being better.

It would have been nice if the members were polled for their opinion before the change was made.


----------



## pacanis

You mean like a democracy? 
Give the people what they want?


----------



## PattY1

Andy M. said:


> All the "Peggy" jokes aside.  I was quite happy with the recently deleted karma or reputation function and, as a member, see no need for it to be replaced.  I've seen the "like" functionality on another forum and don't see it as being better.
> 
> It would have been nice if the members were polled for their opinion before the change was made.



I never paid any attention to the points, but I did like the fact that you could send a quick *private* message relating to a post. Those comments are what I miss.
So our karma was deleted, when do we get the new option?


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> All the "Peggy" jokes aside. I was quite happy with the recently deleted karma or reputation function and, as a member, see no need for it to be replaced. I've seen the "like" functionality on another forum and don't see it as being better.
> 
> It would have been nice if the members were polled for their opinion before the change was made.


 


PattY1 said:


> I never paid any attention to the points, but I did like the fact that you could send a quick *private* message relating to a post. Those comments are what I miss.
> So our karma was deleted, when do we get the new option?


 
These two comments pretty much cover my feelings on the matter. The points never mattered much to me. (Except as a joke between Ken and I) I really do miss reading the comments left for me by folks who might otherwise not interact with me much on the boards. I also miss leaving a little note that I appreciated someone's comment. 

When does the new stuff happen? I know sometimes there are issues with rolling out new stuff.


----------



## pacanis

It happened pretty seemlessly at another forum I am on. They enacted the Like feature with an auto save feature. If the forum was down at all, nobody said anything. When they added both of those things they also enabled, or maybe it was part of the package, a pain in the butt thing that asks you if you are sure you want to navigate away from the page you are on when you hit the back button.


----------



## Alix

Glad to have this up and running. Its quicker and easier to find than the old rep button. It still accumulates points? Is there going to be a trade in value for those?


----------



## Andy M.

I wonder if the points you get grow like karma or does it always stay at one.


----------



## GB

The button image is not showing for me. I just have a red X and the word Thanks where the button should be. Anyone else?


----------



## Zhizara

I don't even see a red X.  No button at all.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> The button image is not showing for me. I just have a red X and the word Thanks where the button should be. Anyone else?




I just see Thanks next to the Quote button


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I see the Thanks button, haven't used it yet.


----------



## Alix

It let me hit Andy twice in a row which is different from the old rep system.


----------



## GB

Don't leave a bruise.


----------



## Zhizara

Still no button, no red X either.  I even logged off and back on again, but nothing.


----------



## FrankZ

There is a single point per thanks.  You can thank a member a couple times in a row, but you will need to spread it around.


----------



## Alix

GB said:


> Don't leave a bruise.



BAM! Go check your User CP buddy.


----------



## Andy M.

WOW!  I'm on a roll, four points already!


----------



## Alix

OK, now I want to know what we can trade 'em in for? Shall we start point wars? Someone hit me quick! Andy is ahead of me!


----------



## FrankZ

If you see a red x which skin are you using?


----------



## GB

Yeah, but the real question is how many points does Ken have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> OK, now I want to know what we can trade 'em in for? Shall we start point wars? Someone hit me quick! Andy is ahead of me!



I hit you!


----------



## Alix

GB said:


> Yeah, but the real question is how many points does Ken have.



None yet. MWA HA HA HA HA!!! Lets just keep it that way shall we?


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hit you!



OW! But thanks...wait a second...BAM!


----------



## GB

FrankZ said:


> If you see a red x which skin are you using?


I am using the original skin.


----------



## FrankZ

Thanks GB.

Added to the punchlist.


----------



## spork

shoot!  I tried to give _myself _a "thanks."  It doesn't work.  It just reminded me that I have 0 points, and that I'm a dork.


----------



## Alix

You might be a dork, but you're a nice dork.


----------



## Andy M.

spork said:


> shoot!  I tried to give _myself _a "thanks."  It doesn't work.  It just reminded me that I have 0 points, and that I'm a dork.




I like the sound of that!  "Spork the dork!"


----------



## Somebunny

No button for me either on the iPhone AP. There is a blank white square on the left with no wording next to it. :-(. I so wants to give you all thanks ;-)

Just checked the full version and the button is there! Thanks to all those whose spent the time to work on this. hmmmm .... no how do I thank them? ;-)


----------



## FrankZ

You won't see a Thanks feature in the app, at least not for a while.


----------



## spork

gonna send you a "thanks," somebunny...


----------



## buckytom

it's a little awkward since it falls in the same place as the edit button, but i see it on my droid - not using a mobile app.

imo, gui based systems should never have 2 different functions appear in the same spot. i realize that edit is only temporary, but still, it's bad practice. not the fault of the admins here, but rather the vbulletin programmers.

also, (just my 2 cents more), the only thing questionable with karma was the fact that there was a counter. the good part was the little message you received. 

it seems we've tossed the good part for something simpler but kept the counter. 


the world will still go on, however.


----------



## Somebunny

spork said:
			
		

> gonna send you a "thanks," somebunny...



Why thanks Spork!  Whatever did I do to deserve it? ;-). There could be alot of thanking going on back and forth here!  Thank you, no thank you, no thank you....
lol!  Rofl!


----------



## FrankZ

Bucky,

There is a comment left with the thanks.  The notification is not working yet.  It is being looked into.


----------



## buckytom

oh, ok, good. thanks frank.

now where is that darn button...lol.


----------



## jusnikki

spork said:


> shoot! I tried to give _myself _a "thanks." It doesn't work. It just reminded me that I have 0 points, and that I'm a dork.


 

You're not a dork you're a spork and that's something to be dang proud of!! Don't let nobody tell ya different!


----------



## Janet H

The notifications should be working now and those still using the old skin should also see a button.

If you DON'T want to receive a PM notification when you are thanked, you can change this setting in your user CP under edit options.

Thanks for being patient


----------



## PattY1

FrankZ said:


> There is a single point per thanks.  You can thank a member a couple times in a row, *but you will need to spread it around*.




Karma with a new name........


----------



## pacanis

PattY1 said:


> Karma with a new name........


 
That's what I would call it, too. It certainly seems to work in the same way and I don't see how it's going to save bandwidth. The people who post are still going to post, whether they send thanks or not. IMO.


----------



## Zhizara

I like to thank people in my post where everyone can see.


----------



## FrankZ

PattY1 said:


> Karma with a new name........




No...  It is not Karma.  Karma uses a variable format based on ratings to change the value.  You get thanked, you get a thanks.  That is all.

You must spread it around simply to keep some people from abusing it and having friends boost them.  Seems silly, but some people think they can look important by saying "Well, I have been thanked 728 times, how about you?"


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> I don't see how it's going to save bandwidth.


 
You'd have to understand how vBulletin works, to understand the difference between how a post saying "thanks" is manipulated by the program, how "Reputation" is handled by the program and how the "Thanks" addon handles each instance of a thankyou.

There is a huge difference in how much bandwidth and system maintenance is used for each. 

When a site becomes popular and has several hundred posts per/day, bandwidth begins to have impact on site costs, speed and maintenance.

The largest vBulletin site on the net is a "Jeep" site, and has more than a million members and thousands of posts per/day. That's the other end of the bandwidth issue.

The data of posts, members, threads, scripts, PMs, and all the counts of those features makes a lot happen behind the scenes that members don't see. Database cleanup and maintenance also uses bandwidth between servers. 

The "Thanks" addon lessens the amount of data that has to be managed. It's a substantial amount of data on a busy site.


----------



## Andy M.

Somebody explain to me why this change was made.

Was it because of a bandwidth issue?  

I am not aware of any other reason why this would be done.


----------



## Alix

That must be it Andy. Everything else is pretty much the same so I can't see any reason to change it unless it affected something behind the scenes. Change just for the sake of change is inefficient.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> I am not aware of...


 


Alix said:


> I can't see any reason...


 
NOW you've hit the nail right dab on it's head!

You're probably *not aware* of the programmatic benefits to the change and *can't see* the reason because of this lack of awareness. 

You guys are killin me!


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> NOW you've hit the nail right dab on it's head!
> 
> You're probably *not aware* of the programmatic benefits to the change and *can't see* the reason because of this lack of awareness.
> 
> You guys are killin me!



I don't appreciate your suggestion I don't understand saving bandwidth.  You don't understand my  point.

No one in authority here at DC has said this is being done for that reason.  

I've heard, 'Several members have suggested...' 'karma was getting too competitive...'.

I had suggested earlier that members should have been polled about the change if it was done at members' request.  

I have stated I saw no evidence of karma abuse.  

I have asked for an explanation from management.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> I don't appreciate your suggestion I don't understand saving bandwidth.


 
Andy, lighten up man. I wasn't attacking you or your way of thinking.

I'm very sorry if I upset you. I was making a little humor, not an attack.

I think you're a very savvy guy. I've always thought so. Your insight and ability to put your thoughts into words has always made me admire you.

Please don't be upset. I didn't mean for you to take it so seriously.


----------



## Andy M.

No sweat, Timothy.


----------



## Alix

Since you quoted me too, am I included in that apology, Timothy?

Andy and I are both former Moderators of this site Tim, so we have more knowledge of its inner workings than you might be aware. That sort of comment tends to rub folks the wrong way. Thanks for clarifying what you actually meant.


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> Since you quoted me too, am I included in that apology, Timothy?
> 
> Andy and I are both former Moderators of this site Tim, so we have more knowledge of its inner workings than you might be aware. That sort of comment tends to rub folks the wrong way. Thanks for clarifying what you actually meant.


 
It was meant as humor, not criticism, Alix. As an owner of two vBulletin sites, I'm well aware of the difference between Moderators and Administrators of vBulletin sites and all the permissions that can be applied. 

A large part of what happens behind the GUI is never seen by Moderators. It's just not in the setup to allow Moderators those permissions. 

Even Admins can have very restricted abilities on a vBulletin site. The only person to have full access to *all* site capabilities is usually the owner of the site.

I meant no insult to you or Andy. You guys gotta chill out some.


----------



## Alix

Timothy said:


> It was meant as humor, not criticism, Alix.
> 
> I meant no insult to you or Andy. You guys gotta chill out some.



I heard you the first time Timothy, and tried to offer you some insight. How about you quit telling me to chill out? I'm not 14, nor was I upset. I'm getting there though.


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> I heard you the first time Timothy, and tried to offer you some insight. How about you quit telling me to chill out? I'm not 14, nor was I upset. I'm getting there though.


 
Well, now I'm getting upset too. How about if we drop this silly exchange.


----------



## Janet H

Mod hat on:

Folks - Let's remember that the entire point of thanks was to improve site communication and increase warm-fuzzies for all. 

Milk and cookies all around.... let's move on.


----------

